# Victory at WalMart!



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

So it all started with a dog food run. I got a ride and went up there with the intent of picking up some dog food and mystery snails (snails for the new 50 gal) While they were plucking the snails for me off the glass I glanced over at the Bettas. There in murky water was a poor vt with fin rot labeled at a ct. I asked him if they had a larger lidded bowl and some aquarium salt. He looked at me like I was speaking in tongues but got me the items. I grabbed a gallon of dechlorinated water and filled the container half way then plopped the poor guy into it. Put a pinch of salt and explained about the water condition and the stress from being in the tiny containers. Pointed out different things going on with different fish and how they could improve their condition so that they would sell better and also how to tell them all apart. 

At this point he held up a finger and walked away after handing me my snails. I continued to change the water on all 15 Betta waiting for forever homes. He came back with the fish manager who looked well... stunned... at my changing water. I repeated everything I had told him. Pointed out that with areas this small the water should at the least be filled 3/4 and changed daily. Told them about the use of salt and that they should be fed an amount of pellets equal to the size of their eye daily if not twice a day. Showed him then how to arrange them by color and type so that if someone is looking for something specific they can find it quicker and help to boost sales as well as prevent loss from sick or dying fish.

That is when I looked to see if he was listening and almost had a heart attack. He was taking notes! He continued to pick my brain about how to better care for their stock and I told him about this site. By the end of it I got half off on my snails and took home a female that was a bit listless. Only an hour home and she is already active and happy. She loves the bamboo roots and will swim inside of them then out and flair at them before going over to check on the snail. So cute. I'm calling her Gi (justice in the Bushido code). Considering the number helped in the process of her coming home it just feels like the right name.

Photobucket is down for maintenance right now But I'll post pictures once it is up and running again.


----------



## 0ut0fsight4443 (Feb 5, 2014)

Well that goes to show you that not everyone is just trying to collect a paycheck.


----------



## Mercury (Feb 2, 2014)

Always nice to hear about people who work with animals willing to listen and lean how to care for them better. Good on you.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm so exceedingly proud of myself right now.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Rags to riches... here is the start of her new set up. Will have an air pump and more after I place the orders around the first. I have a nylon cover over it (not shown in the picture) so I can make sure she can't jump out.










Gi is all over her tank but loves to pick on the back of the snail. It wasn't to happy about it at first but has relaxed since.










She looks like a crown tail to me. Will have to get a better fin picture latter. Love her colors. Such a lovely little lady.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

What a beautiful experience. I can only applaud you for such an amazing job.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks. I was actually expecting them to throw me out for messing with stuff and opening containers lol


----------



## Bettaginer (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm so excited for the fish you helped by doing this!! That is really wonderful news!


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

This story really made my day.  You are quite the betta fish savior! Your new little girl is looking incredibly cute, and happy! Thank you for doing what you did...not allot of people would have guts like that...


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

I think this is a great story, and just goes to show that not all store people are bad, maybe just don't know how to look after them. Now that you have given them some advice it looks like the fish there will be much better of. The only thing I would question though would be the use of salt, in this case are they aware that they shouldn't be adding salt everyday forever, some fish may take longer to sell that 10 days, and if I am correct you shouldn't use salt for much longer than that.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I told them to use it just once if they see issues with fin rot. I also gave my number and a couple of others that would be willing to answer questions and help.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

Ah that's ok then, just had images of them of using salt everyday even on healthy ones, lol.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

lol no I had him there for some time listening to me. I'm just happy that they now have a chance at a little bit of a better life while in the store. Still not good being stuck in those tiny cups but better then before at least


----------



## ZeesTyphoon (Jan 3, 2014)

Glad to hear you got them some help! I found that with walmart it's all about finding the right person to talk to. I talked to two different people about the same problem and one didn't seem to care at all and the other was more than willing to help.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, you are amazing. Way to be awsome and change their water


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm just glad they didn't charge me for the bottles of water I used lol


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I applaud your forwardness! I wish i was so bold but I tend to be a very timid person in person.

I bet that manager and his stock will both be a lot happier from now on


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm shocked and in a good way! When I went to walmart to get some supplies the manager of the fish department was there. He took me aside and I figured he wanted to charge me for the waters I used during my employee education mode. But no he actually gave me a coupon for 50% off any tank of my choice! He said that so far their loss on the Bettas is already down 40% with returns down 60%! So he wanted to thank me and got the approval from corporate! 

So as a birthday gift to myself I have a brand new 10gal aquarium. The angel I'm rescuing is using it for now. He was getting picked on by the bigger fish. I'm just so excited!


----------



## Reagan (Nov 18, 2013)

That is amazing! Truly Amazing!! Good Work.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

That is fantastic news and to hear all the fish are doing so much better, and that is really generous of them to actually give you a voucher for your efforts, I would say almost unheard of. You must have really made an impression, next they will be offering you a Job. lol


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm tempted to start going from store to store and doing this just to see what I could possibly get. And obviously to help out the betta.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Going to get some more tubes for my tanks the fish manager spotted me and asked me to follow him. In their last shipment there were two fish that were much smaller then the rest. One was sick and he wanted to know if I could do anything for them. I asked him how much this was going to cost me and was told not to worry about it. So here are the 2 new additions to my home. I'll start them into the sorority after I get the one healed up.

This is the poor sick little girl









This one doesn't look sick but is obviously very young









What was written on the top of their containers.









I questioned some of the water a few of them were in and was told that they had a new employee there when the fish first came in. They were already changing waters as I was leaving the area.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thats awsome, good luck with her


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks a bunch. Her activity level is already up. Got both of them to eat some tubiflex worms and a few shrimp brine so all good on that one. Just need to get them big enough to eat the spectrum pellets. Put one in there with the sick one (she is only slightly bigger then the other one) and although she didn't eat it she did seam to have fun playing with it. Pull it down from the surface and watch it float back up.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Aww thats cute, are they both marbles ?


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Sabina88 said:


> Aww thats cute, are they both marbles ?


I think so. Depending on what they do as they grow either I'll keep them for breeding stock or find them new homes. Want to give them a chance to actually grow up first. My son is getting attached to the one in the second picture so she may become his lol.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

what is wrong with the first one? it just looks like colouring to me on her gill if that is the issue? or maybe the picture is not looking as bad as it is in real life?


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Red lines. You can see the veins in it when looking without a camera. I've got her in meds right now.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thats good, im glad one of them has a potential home 
Have you named them yet


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Not yet. Was more concerned about getting them set up and the one little lady into meds.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe Luna and Stella. Work with Celestial names for the sorority tank. I doubt Gi will be able to go into a sorority with how aggressive she is.

My son just told me they are already home. So looks like my mind is made up for me. He is upset that the Pleco that came with the 50 gal isn't staying. So I can make a small compromise for him.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, that's amazing!! Major props to you for having the courage to do that! I think you should keep doing it at other stores to see how they react. Worst that could happen is they refuse and kick you out. You might even convince a few more stores to change their minds about their betta setup! Good luck with your two new girls.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I plan on talking to the other walmart in my area at the least. I already tried at the petco and was told that their corporate office has researched the topic very well but they thank me for my interest...................... So no luck there.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Wow I cant belive they said that, if they have reaserched it then why are there tons of dead and sick fish in their store.
Anys good luck with the other walmart hopfully the manager there will be just as interested in learning about these fish.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

That is what I'm hoping for. I know I can't save them all but dang it doesn't mean I have to stop trying.


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

That made my week! -Starts wave in a crowd- xD

Haha I'm almost always getting kicked out of Petco for accidentally saying 'no the betta bowls suck' to people very loudly and constantly xD. And screaming on accident when seeing a dead betta that I didn't notice before. But there was this cashier once who laughed a little at me correcting everybody in the store since I'm really young haha. But most of the time the employees look at me like I'm insane.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Awe thanks


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Rather then fighting with people I just like to this into a conversation "wow hard to believe these guys descended from fish that lived in water around 10 inches deep and 3 or more acres long".


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

That's a good way to introduce the topic. I haven't personally haven't been in that situation. Though I probably wouldn't outright start talking to people since im still young and im not that out going when it comes to seeing people face to face unless there my friends. 
Go you guys for taking a stand though  Its nice to hear that there are people who are willing to give a voice to these amazing fish who just want some warm water, room to swim, and a little TLC


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not that forward either. I have issues with eye contact. But as long as I'm able to focus my eyes on something else (like the fish) I can talk up a storm.


----------



## Kali (Jan 4, 2014)

You are awesome. This thread made my day


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks. And I'm glad it put a good spot in your day. The veins are gone already on Stella. Working on introducing her slowly to her new tank mate. Luna is a bit of a dominate girl so I opted to jar her inside the tank while the two get to know eachother. After that I'll let them lose and keep a close eye. That way I can also make sure Luna is fully healed before they start to truly socialize.


----------



## beautiful Betta (Sep 19, 2013)

That store is so good to their fish, I expect you could make a fact/care sheet out for them to give to customers when they buy a Betta, a few simple facts for unknowing owners might make a big difference for their newly purchased fish, and if for the store it means selling more products they will probably run with that idea. Just be careful not to slam small tanks too much, as that's what they likely sell most betta's with, but concentrate on the care side if they do have small tanks and with a mention to this site, then they will be upgrading in no time.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Good idea. I'll actually get on that.


----------



## knottymare (Feb 23, 2014)

How awesome that they took the time to listen and that you took the time to help!


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

A care sheet at walmart would be beyond awesome! I would have LOVED to have that when I bought my sons betta AB on impulse at Walmart. And Walmart does have some cute 2-3 gallon tanks that would be awesome to point out as a better size for a betta. They are not hugely more expensive, and while I've seen a lot of ppl say 5 gallons in the minimum, 2 gallons HAS to be better than half a gallon (or less). The fish manager may even be grateful since your ideas have been so well received (and he can sell it since it's proven that your ideas have cut down their costs!) If it could be tailored to Walmart by gently highlighting the bigger tanks, they really might go for it. And it would be SOOOOOO helpful for those of us who did it on impulse! Let us know if you try and how it goes!


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

got to get ink for my printer first


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

lol yes ink is helpful.


----------



## Bettaginer (Jan 13, 2014)

those are really great ideas! I hope the caresheets are used and that they really do hand them out to betta buyers. When parents get them for really young kids, I think they do so mostly out of the perception that bettas live heartily in small bowls with little to no care, and as such many might die very young  A care sheet would certainly improve their chances


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

I find that if you put an emphasis on bettas being TROPICAL fish people sit up and listen. 
Tropical fish is synonymous with 'has special needs' as well as being exciting and pretty- it also means people stop fighting the notion of them needing a heater when in non tropical zones.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll use the tropical fish angle. Might just have some quick care cards printed up with vista print. I'm thinking of having the address of this forum on them for people who may have questions.


----------

